# dadant kentucky



## beemanky (Jul 4, 2008)

shopped at dadant kentucky got great service!! anyone dealt with the new guy. had great luck hope they stay around.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I use Dadant Virginia and LOVE them. Mark is the Greatest.
Curtis


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

I use Dadant Chico, California John Gomez--Great guy.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

We were there a few months ago. We got great service and the young couple that are running it we very nice and helpfull. We got to run up and down every isle in the store and by the time that I got my brother out of the store, we were loaded to the max. We will go back! Well worth the trip.


----------



## pgmrdan (Nov 20, 2007)

Dadant in Sioux City, Iowa is fantastic! Jim and the lady whose name I can't remember (sorry lady!) are great. I've been there a couple of times and plan to go again in another month or so. The 8 hour round trip drive is worth it.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a Dadant branch in my back yard (20 miles away) and am so thankful. They most always have what I need. I save on shipping by driving over. I would hate to lose them so I do my small part and buy from them! Go Waverly Dadant!

Now, if only they would stock Gum Rosin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look into it guys!


----------



## birdsnbees (Jul 10, 2008)

*dadant Illinois*

Made my first order with Dadant in Illinois over 3 weeks ago and it has still not shipped. High water was the excuse,but it has long since receided. One would think they are working 24/7 to catch up but apparently not. This will be my last purchase from them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

birdsnbees said:


> Made my first order with Dadant in Illinois over 3 weeks ago and it has still not shipped. High water was the excuse,but it has long since receided. One would think they are working 24/7 to catch up but apparently not. This will be my last purchase from them.


So, drowning is not a good enough excuse for you?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Dadant in Hamilton does a great job. My order was backorderd 3 weeks because of the flooding in the lower parking lot. If you have ever been there you could understand why they are behind. give them a break and i am sure the next order will be better. I was also told by the wisconsin branch that woodenware is booked up till Feb from all the hobby beekeepers trying to save the bees.


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

They do a great job. I was there a few days before the crest and the crest was going to put several inches of water in there shipping docks. It takes time for the water to go out and then the clean up and catch up. I have always had good service from them and am putting together another order.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

rainesridgefarm said:


> I was also told by the wisconsin branch that woodenware is booked up till Feb from all the hobby beekeepers trying to save the bees.


Lot's of poorly assembled dead hives available cheap the next few years.


----------

